# Anyone in Ga with Leucs for sale?



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Georgia People,
I was wondering if anyone local had any juvi Leucs for sale. If not does anyone have any G&B auratus available? Also, anyone have springtail cultures?
Thanks,
Field


----------

